# Insider reveals Dealmakers charity partner



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2011)

With just two weeks left to cast your votes for the Yorkshire Dealmakers Dinner, Insider has revealed that the Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation (JDRF) will be the event's charity partner for the second year in succession.

JDRF exists to find a cure for type 1 diabetes and its complications, and is the world's leading charitable funder of type 1 diabetes research.

http://www.insidermedia.com/insider/yorkshire/59292-insider-reveals-dealmakers-partner/


----------

